# Can 14 month old kids eat lettuce?



## Jessica1501 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can 14 month old kids eat lettuce? (Since it's raw).
Thanks.


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't see why not. Mine doesn't like leafy things, really, but I don't know of any safety concerns as long as you wash the lettuce as you would for yourself.


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

My DD has loved lettuce and spinach since she got her first bottom teeth. She bites off tiny bits.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My dd had a hard time chewing raw greens when she didn't have many teeth (and she was a very late teether), so she's developed a habit of not wanting to eat them. But there's no reason for her not to! I guess I don't even understand what you mean by "since it's raw"--I can't think of any raw vegetable a toddler shouldn't eat as long as they can chew it.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Absolutely. DS doesn't think raw greens are food though, he thinks they're a fascinating toy.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Not really, the ability to do that sideways chewing motion with the molars doesn't develop until around age 2 or even later, so leafy greens are pretty hard to chew up.

But they'll still have fun playing with it.


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

My dd did (and still does). She liked the thicker "rib" parts of romaine lettuce since it was easier to grip and chew with front teeth.


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have always heard to not give lettuce to little ones until they have their molars because it is a choking risk.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

My kids all went nuts over salad. They would stuff their mouth, chew/naw and then give me back the last little bits they couldn't swallow


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

yup - just wash it off

it's one of the only veggies my daughter likes


----------



## jennchsm (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been giving DS pieces of lettuce from my salads since he was 6 months. (We did BLW.) He sucks on them and pushes them around in his mouth and generally plays with them. Sometimes he'll swallow a bit, and it comes out the other end completely indentifiable!


----------

